# 4g speeds on .901



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

before 901 i was able to hit around 20mbs and now on 901 i can only muster 4-5mbs on 4g. 3g seems to be bout the same. anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Jongbum (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah. I experienced the same thing. That's why I went back to .893

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

haven't run this often, but just tested, fresh boot before each test. 4G 9.6 down, 9.8 up (i have reached 15.2 down and 9.1 up). 3G 1.0 down, .81 up. wifi (through cumfast cable) 19.6 down, 4.0 up in Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone else having issues keeping a 4g signal today? Not sure if its another outage or 901 issue. Its been going in and out all day...anyway when I had 4g a little while ago I got 8.6 down and 5.8 up.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

In Beaumont Texas here on .893 4g. 17.5down/8.2up... On 3g. 2.4 down/0.8 up... On Wifi. 13.4 down/1.9 up....


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

neckbonest said:


> before 901 i was able to hit around 20mbs and now on 901 i can only muster 4-5mbs on 4g. 3g seems to be bout the same. anyone else seeing this?


I don't get strong 4G at my house. I'll gladly test at work on Tuesday where I get 4 bars easy. But at my house I saw a minor gain (but I also get a stronger signal now. 901).


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

i was in a Verizon Store in San Jose, CA taking care of some account things, while waiting i looked at the Nexus and saw that someone had thrown the speedtest.net app on the home screen, so i booted it up, in the results it showed 40down and like 20up i believe, so i whipped out my 901 Bionic and got about 20-30down over a few different tests, and 15-20 up.

Conclusion, 901 seems fine, just where you are in the network and how the network itself is holding up at that time....


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Agree. I think the network has issue. So unstable

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

SonicJoe said:


> I don't get strong 4G at my house. I'll gladly test at work on Tuesday where I get 4 bars easy. But at my house I saw a minor gain (but I also get a stronger signal now. 901).


Agree with above. Did a couple of tests on the top level of the parking garage at work (4 bars) and got 2megs down avg, but 10megs up. This doesn't seem like a .901 issue.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just an update. I had posted earlier on the 893 OTA. On the 901 OTA I'm getting 25.4 down / 11.3 up.. I have seen an improvement on the 901 update. I have never went above 18 on the 893 ....

Figured I'd check 3g and wifi too so it would be full update from my previous 893 update. Wifi is reading basically the same at my work from the 893, and so is 3g. Biggest difference was 4g. I had ran 4g speedtest on 893 yesterday so I don't see verizon making any changes overnight to the 4g.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I've had issues keeping a data signal on 901. Anyone else? Thinking of dropping down to 893.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

SonicJoe said:


> Agree with above. Did a couple of tests on the top level of the parking garage at work (4 bars) and got 2megs down avg, but 10megs up. This doesn't seem like a .901 issue.


Just to update, I've been running tests here and there. Just got 24 down, 10 up. Any speed issues are likely network related. I see no cap running 901, though speed fluctuates wildly.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

SonicJoe said:


> I see no cap running 901, though speed fluctuates wildly.


I wonder if that's why .901 was not released "officially" even thought it was pushed out to some phones.


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

I got 24/16 on speedtest.net on full bars. Lovin 901 so far


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

.901 seems to have solved most of my problems with data drops. Might be too soon to tell, but so far no drops in 4 hours.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

LDubs said:


> I've had issues keeping a data signal on 901. Anyone else? Thinking of dropping down to 893.
> 
> Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


No data drops since going to .901. Been 7 hours!


----------

